# getting some theraband gold



## kriscross (May 9, 2013)

Hi all. Can anyone advise me on their favorite online scource for fresh Theraband Gold? Theraband makes a 6 yard roll. I'd like to buy one. I can compare prices but can anyone suggest a company known to sell good quality,FRESH theraband Gold. I know that the stuff can degrade if it's old. Thanks, Steve

P.S. Any slingshotters here in Massachusetts?


----------



## ruthiexxxx (Sep 15, 2012)

I get it from Amazon UK


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://ptmart.com


----------



## Jeff Lazerface (May 7, 2013)

i payd 29bucks free 2 day shipping, amazon prime


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Got mine off ebay for $7.20 shipped for 5' a pop, or $28.80 shipped for 20'. Seems fresh.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Does Theraband coome with any kind of use-by date or batch number on the box or label?

It might be a useful thing to log here so people can tell how fresh their stock is.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ash said:


> Does Theraband coome with any kind of use-by date or batch number on the box or label?
> 
> It might be a useful thing to log here so people can tell how fresh their stock is.


if it is smell like caramel or custard then it is fresh


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

I get mine from a company that stocks and sells bulk to physio and sports medical industry. .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

ash said:


> Does Theraband coome with any kind of use-by date or batch number on the box or label? It might be a useful thing to log here so people can tell how fresh their stock is.


Yes I have an expire date on the base of the box..
Yet its still important to keep it stored properly even if not expired.. talc powder and darkness are important. .


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

try chiroprators and physical therapy offices also


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I ordered some from the guy on ebay just earlier. $7.20 for five feet comes out about 2 cents cheaper per foot than the 6 yard roll on Amazon, and the shipping is free. Dude had it shipped by this afternoon. Hopefully it's nice and fresh. If it doesn't smell like caramel when I get it, do you think pouring some melted caramels on there will make it good as new? I've got some in the pantry. Wait, how do I know if my caramels are fresh?


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Jaximus said:


> I ordered some from the guy on ebay just earlier. $7.20 for five feet comes out about 2 cents cheaper per foot than the 6 yard roll on Amazon, and the shipping is free. Dude had it shipped by this afternoon. Hopefully it's nice and fresh. If it doesn't smell like caramel when I get it, do you think pouring some melted caramels on there will make it good as new? I've got some in the pantry. Wait, how do I know if my caramels are fresh?


 :rolling:


----------



## LostMarbles (May 31, 2013)

Mine smelled like caramel...

Caramel makes you go like this...

 Watch "BillyBob caramels" on KillerStreets


----------



## trobbie66 (May 13, 2012)

Jaximus said:


> I ordered some from the guy on ebay just earlier. $7.20 for five feet comes out about 2 cents cheaper per foot than the 6 yard roll on Amazon, and the shipping is free. Dude had it shipped by this afternoon. Hopefully it's nice and fresh. If it doesn't smell like caramel when I get it, do you think pouring some melted caramels on there will make it good as new? I've got some in the pantry. Wait, how do I know if my caramels are fresh?


Maybe they smell like rubber when fresh?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Amazon if you are a prime member. Ebay otherwise.


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

I got my Theraband from the ebay guys today. It smells delicious. Seems like a really good deal for people like me that aren't going to be mass producing band sets.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

either amazon or ebay


----------

